# Graphics drehen?



## KingR (3. Apr 2006)

Hab folgende Frage: Wie kann ich die ganze Ausgabe von paint um 90° zu drehen? Hab mir schon überlegt irgendwie aus dem Graphics Objekt ein Image zu machen und dieses dann zu drehen. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll?


----------



## AlArenal (3. Apr 2006)

Wenn du ein Graphics2D benutzt, schau dir in der Doku mal #rotate und #transform an.


----------



## KingR (3. Apr 2006)

bräuchte das ganze aber in awt


----------



## The_S (3. Apr 2006)

ja und?


----------



## KingR (3. Apr 2006)

ok habs gefunden. Nur wie wendet man das genau an?


----------



## Sky (3. Apr 2006)

Hier schon mal geguckt ?
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Graphics2D.html#rotate(double)


----------



## KingR (3. Apr 2006)

Klar hab ich hier schon geschaut. Hab noch nie was mit Graphics 2d gemacht und deshalb? Will einfach zum testen nur nen Rect und nen Text drehen:

```
public void paint(Graphics g) {
        Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D)g;
        g2.drawString("HELLO",50,150);
        g2.fillRect(10,110,10,20);
        g2.setRenderingHint( RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING,
                         RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON );
        g2.rotate(1.0);
        
    }
```


----------



## Beni (3. Apr 2006)

Zuerst drehen, dann zeichnen!


----------

